# Corsac Fox..



## Imaginaryhooves (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello! I'm interested in getting a Corsac Fox, and have read over a caresheet multiple times
http://www.bema-exotic.org.uk/ssg/Vu...orsac_2013.pdf
and I'm wondering if there are any breeders in Norfolk at all.
Other questions would be if the animal was used to me/humans in general, would it be able to go on walks like a dog would? I understand that the body language of the fox will be different to any other dog should we come across one, but I can simply lift the fox and move away.
As for housing, would a big enough type of shed (going by measurements in the care sheet) be okay? I've seen pictures of enclosures of chain linked fences, but I don't know how to go about setting the ground to put one up and make it secure enough

I've chosen Corsacs as they're (from what I've read) smallest in size and least smelly.

Additional advice would be appreciated!


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Read this thread. Elina is fortunate enough to own 4 different breeds of fox including Corsacs and that thread forms almost a blog of her experiences with her pack.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Corsacs don't do well on walks as in the wild they are most commonly killed by large birds. This is such a big thing for them that unlike other foxes they have evolved to be able to look directly upwards while facing forwards. Even if you are walking a corsac and say a sparrow is over head they try to take cover, release their violet gland and freak out. This is utterly hellish as they try to go under any and everything and it is actually pretty hard to get them out again. 
This behavior only really kicks in when they reach maturity. 

Corsacs are not the smallest in size, fenecs are HOWEVER they are the least smelly and they are not much bigger then a fennec. One of the main things that makes them least smelly is that unlike a fennec you can train them to use a litter tray and they will not 'go' where they sleep unlike a fennec. 

A fox can easily break out of a shed. Wood on it's on is no challenge for a fox. If they cannot chew it they will dig it until they can chew it. My arctics have a shed but it is inside of their enclosure. If you fully meshed the inside of the shed that could in theory be okay but a well built galvanized steel dog run with both a floor and a roof is a better idea. 
-Elina


----------



## Imaginaryhooves (Jun 24, 2012)

We're thinking of house training instead so it can stay inside. if walks with that type aren't good, are there any other types that aren't as smelly but can walk?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

No fox smells itself unless you are counting fennecs sleeping in their 'mess' as them smelling. It is their mess that smells but also when they are worried they will release their violet gland, like a skunk would spray. It smells very strongly and is very, very unpleasant. If you were to get a young kit that had been raised in a home environment your chances of them getting worried are reduced. 

Foxes are however very destructive if left to their own devices and for that reason you should have a fox safe room or enclosure for when you are not with your fox. The enclosure is the best option as they can burn off their excess energy by digging, climbing and whatnot. 

The species that do well on walks are arctics and reds/silvers. 

What you have to remember with Arctics is that they do not litter train. Reds/silvers do litter train but like all foxes they will mark (by way of urinating and defecating) on things they want to be theirs. 

-Elina


----------

